# closure of mucous fistula



## kimberliterpstra (Jan 27, 2016)

Surgeon performed a lap proctectomy with colo-anal anastomosis (CPT 45112).  She also "repaired an intestinal cutaneous fistula", which she wants to use CPT 44640.  However, the "intestinal cutaneous fistula" is actually the mucous fistula that she created at a previous surgery several months ago.  Op note states "the mucous fistula was dissected from the fascia and skin and the defect at the mucous fistula was closed with #2 Prolene suture." 
Is there a better code for this than 44640?  Or is this inclusive?  I'm not getting any CCI edits.
Any guidance would be appreciated!


----------

